
Facebook rejects female engineers’ code more often - brilliantcode
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/2/15517302/facebook-female-engineers-gender-bias-studies-report
======
mankash666
I don't think code reviewers are looking at the gender of the committer and
reaching for their scrutiny glasses. Other than the rank issue mentioned, it's
fully possible that the code submitted may have co-incidentally been of lower
quality in the window sampled. This has no bearing to the author's gender.

A similar sampling can be done on race, color, religion, sexual orientation
... but it's easy to forget that correlation isn't causation. And I say this
as a person belonging to a minority.

Headline grabbing non-news

~~~
brilliantcode
I posted this because the submission with Facebook Female Engineers Claim
Gender Bias was removed by mods very promptly.

I think it's pretty clear that we now have active censorship perpetrated by HN
mods.

